# Heath Ledger Dead



## Lozbug (22 Jan 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7203797.stm

am shocked    suspected OD on sleeping pills


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Jan 2008)

Wow, what a shame. I loved a knights tale!


----------



## Lozbug (23 Jan 2008)

isnt it awful, so young and such a talented actor. i've got so many of his movies.... Dark Knight was complete and will still be shown. 

accidental OD on sleeping pills is what has been said, such a tragedy.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2008)

What a waste of a talented young man.

A Knight's Tale was a classic - even more so now, I guess.


----------

